# Splitting Armour Dose



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

OK guys, I started Armour about 6 days ago. I went from .225 mcg of Levothyroxine to 90 mg of Armour. When I began the Armour I was taking the full 90mg in the morning. The T3 was a little too much. Making me really high strung and aggitated which isn't good when I have to deal with a tons of people daily. So today I decided to split my pill in half with my pill splitter. I took the first half around 5:30 Am (I usually take it between then and 7:30) and the seond at 10:30.

This made a huge difference. I actually even feel pretty good today. I guess the T3 was a little too much for me to begin with, or who knows maybe today was the day my body decided to act normal. Either way I am going to split it for a few more days and maybe on day this weekend I'll take the whole pill in the morning again and see if I feel a difference.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> OK guys, I started Armour about 6 days ago. I went from .225 mcg of Levothyroxine to 90 mg of Armour. When I began the Armour I was taking the full 90mg in the morning. The T3 was a little too much. Making me really high strung and aggitated which isn't good when I have to deal with a tons of people daily. So today I decided to split my pill in half with my pill splitter. I took the first half around 5:30 Am (I usually take it between then and 7:30) and the seond at 10:30.
> 
> This made a huge difference. I actually even feel pretty good today. I guess the T3 was a little too much for me to begin with, or who knows maybe today was the day my body decided to act normal. Either way I am going to split it for a few more days and maybe on day this weekend I'll take the whole pill in the morning again and see if I feel a difference.


How interesting; you must let us know what happens on the weekend! No two people react alike so you have to find what works for you!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> How interesting; you must let us know what happens on the weekend! No two people react alike so you have to find what works for you!


Like I said, maybe today was just the day that my body decided to start to adjust.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I am on 60 mg. of Armour, which I take in four 15 mg. doses. I take the last one at bedtime. If I don't, I get a bad headache before morning.

Renee


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

How you you guys manage taking your Armour on an empty stomach? I thought that was the reason we had to take it early in the morning and then not eat for at least an hour.

I am so interested in knowing how this works for you!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> How you you guys manage taking your Armour on an empty stomach? I thought that was the reason we had to take it early in the morning and then not eat for at least an hour.
> 
> I am so interested in knowing how this works for you!


I have been for the past few days taking 45 mg when I wake up between (6am and 7 am), I eat an hour later. Than usually take my next dose around 1130 and eat lunch an hour later. It's been working.


----------

